# My Alpine Newt Setup



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

Can someone please ID this Alpine newt. I'm looking for a new male for the female he leaves alone.

I have no idea which type of Alpine newt he and she is. However I was thinking he is possibly an italian variant as I read they spend a lot more time in the water somewhere. Between the two of them they both rarely sit on the moss/driftwood infact I haven't seen the female visit the surface much bar grabbing some air and swimming back down to the bottom of the tank if anyone has any ideas that would be appreciated.

Polywrath *RIP* I have no idea how old he is but I'm thinking he is relatively young because of his size.






































I now need to find another male to take his place. The female usually swims around all day long but is now in hiding.

Thanks for reading.

Jamie


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Italian alpine newts are smaller than nominate form, and also have a spotted throat

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Mesotriton (Triturus) alpestris


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

morg said:


> Italian alpine newts are smaller than nominate form, and also have a spotted throat
> 
> Caudata Culture Species Entry - Mesotriton (Triturus) alpestris


Ah he appears to have a spotted throat in the last picture? he measured just over 4cm. 

Which would you say he was? A French Triturus Alpestris?

Trying to work it out and as a n00b to newts bar your average garden ones and the information on Alpine newts that I can see is rather hard for someone not in the know to ID.

All the pictures on google point to the same variants no matter what criteria I enter.

I shal take a look at the link thanks!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

There are half a dozen or so subspecies.Unless you know the breeder from where he originated it will be hard to tell.I suspect that many of the ones in the U.K. are a mixture of subspecies.


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

colinm said:


> There are half a dozen or so subspecies.Unless you know the breeder from where he originated it will be hard to tell.I suspect that many of the ones in the U.K. are a mixture of subspecies.


Thanks, that makes sense. It seems I will be adding to that mixture of subspecies assuming the female is not the same variant as the replacement male and that she takes to him. She's already produced a few eggs today. I guess I'll never know their true identity as my friend can't remember where he got them :hmm:.


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

I thought I might introduce the female since she has finally come to terms with the loss of her mate.

Shes finally come out of hiding, by monday I shall be introducing a new male to the set up so hopefully she will continue to lay eggs.

She had laid from what I can see around 6 eggs should I remove them if I'm introducing the new male? 





































Thanks for reading!


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

Seems a slow section of the site or people are genuinely not interested in Alpine newts lol.

Well, this is kind of like a progress thread on them now so I shall update it even if I get no interest .

Update on the he female - she has laid quite a few eggs and continues to daily.

The new male will be with me on Tuesday courtesy of newttank.co.uk/.

Here is a picture of just 2 eggs theres around 10-15 so far.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It's probably not so much lack of interest as lack of knowledge, I suspect- I for one only know the very basics about them, as I mostly keep frogs rather than caudates. That doesn't mean I'm not interested in what you are doing and how you get on, just that I can't really advise you!

I'm curious, though, you mentioned removing the eggs- as if that were optional- surely any eggs left with the adults would be eaten?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a pond with the Italian (apuanus) type in, and they have a much more spotted throat than yours have.
So im guessing yours are the nominate form


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> It's probably not so much lack of interest as lack of knowledge, I suspect- I for one only know the very basics about them, as I mostly keep frogs rather than caudates. That doesn't mean I'm not interested in what you are doing and how you get on, just that I can't really advise you!
> 
> I'm curious, though, you mentioned removing the eggs- as if that were optional- surely any eggs left with the adults would be eaten?


That's fair enough mate,

Sorry it's not optional I should cut the leaves and put them in to a separate tank however I wasn't going to remove them until she's stopped laying but wasn't sure if I should just do it straight away with the introduction of another male.

From what I can see ATM she is certainly more interested in laying them and being fed lol


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

Ben W said:


> I have a pond with the Italian (apuanus) type in, and they have a much more spotted throat than yours have.
> So im guessing yours are the nominate form


Thanks for the reply have you any pictures?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I will see what I can dig out for you


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

Update

Well today's the day. My new male Alpine newt was delivered courtesy of newttank.co.uk/. Service was good, ordered last Wednesday and arrived this morning.

Upon arrival I immediately set to work opening the box which was filled with newspaper to stop him flying around and he was in a small cricket box full of substrate.










I encouraged him out and into the feeding tub which was also when I introduced him to his new mate. When I first saw him after his travels he looked quite rough tbf. His skin almost looked like he was shedding because he was so dry. After soaking for a good half hour his skin hydrated and he began to show his true colours and personality.

He didn't eat much only 3 bloodworms but he had just been on a big journey (for a newt anyway) and was probably quite stressed and wasn't in familiar territory.

Here is a picture of him in tank;










Within an hr of being introduced to the female he began to show off and shortly after fertilised her (lovely) lol. It was interesting to whitness.

In this picture you can see his sperm entering her lol.










Whilst they did their thing I decided to make use of the substrate which he came in and made a new feeding/ chilling area which they will go in to every feeding time for an hr or 2.










Finally a picture of him practising his Yoga lol.










Just thinking of names now!

Thanks for reading,

Jamie


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They really are beautiful; one day I'd like to get back into newts.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

How often do feed them? Would it not stress them out being taken out of their home every time?
What are their temp requirements too? Sorry for all the questions but these are pretty awesome looking newts, wouldn't mind a couple myself one day.


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> They really are beautiful; one day I'd like to get back into newts.


Thanks, I agree they're pretty cool to watch although at this very moment in time both pretty much have one thing on their mind! spawning which is an interesting watch at first but they're like rabbits lol!



mrkeda said:


> How often do feed them? Would it not stress them out being taken out of their home every time?
> What are their temp requirements too? Sorry for all the questions but these are pretty awesome looking newts, wouldn't mind a couple myself one day.


No worries mate,

I feed them every other day, they get a substantial meal usually blood worms and daphnia. I know in the wild they can eat as and when they want/ need but I have chosen not to feed them everyday I haven't seen anything to say otherwise.

I also get the smallest crickets you can buy when they have them in so they can hunt on land as well. Oh and the occasional earthworm if I stumble across any, depending on size I sometimes have to make 2 -3 worms out of them lol! 

I'm going to look in to some vitamin supplements for them too I want to keep them as healthy as possible.

As for stressing, tbf the female has got used to me handling her and usually just crawls up my hand out of the water, you just have to be patient and not do any sudden movements or she will shoot off like a torpedo lol! Once out it seems routine she gets in the feeding box and starts munching away. The male is new, so he's still getting used to me but he didn't seem too bothered by being moved to the box.

Temperature wise I have them between 15-18c. I put treated ice cubes in the tank every night and every morning to keep the temps low. I have also tried the bottle method which is better on the pocket lol.

Bar being quite nice to look at they are very inquisitive and always come to the front of the tank for a stare down lol!

I hope this helps!


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

I need to get out more but hey ho,

Tonight I made a basic care sheet using some of my pictures and also some borrowed information;










It's only basic but I was giving Quark a try out and thought why not!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The main reason I don't keep Alpines (or any newt or salamander, these days) is that I can't privide the low temps they need- my flat is just too warm. Alpine, I'm sure you know this, but for other people reading this thread, think a room that is consitantly under 20C.


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> The main reason I don't keep Alpines (or any newt or salamander, these days) is that I can't privide the low temps they need- my flat is just too warm. Alpine, I'm sure you know this, but for other people reading this thread, think a room that is consitantly under 20C.


My front room is usually freezing. I've turned off all the radiators and most nights the window is left slightly open. I sit in my coat sometimes just so they maintain optimum temperature. They're definitely not something you want to keep if you like a warm cozy house lol.


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

When 2 became 3...



















I have now amended my sig 

Just waiting for the rest to hatch now! if everything goes to plan I will be selling the offspring as I don't want hundreds of them, 2 is enough for now.

It wasn't my plan to breed them but I guess the inevitable.


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

*Quick update,
*
I have so far 30 hatched and plenty more eggs left to hatch yet within that batch.

28 survivors! 2 slightly undeveloped hatchlings ended up stills within an hr or so of breaking free. The rest are great! 3 or 4 which hatched earlier have started developing quicker which is nice to see.

The female continues to lay eggs in her new plants! I guess at least this could be a sign that my newts are happy lol!:2thumb:

Off tomorrow to buy some really small live food for them before their food source runs out. Possibly some small fish flakes or something just incase they don't feel like hunting just yet lol.

Exciting stuff!:whistling2:


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

id love some of these little gems but allas, my house is mostly above 20c and the animals room is 27c-32c constantly.....bad times


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

damien1010 said:


> id love some of these little gems but allas, my house is mostly above 20c and the animals room is 27c-32c constantly.....bad times


Tbf if I was half normal I'd have to stick them in the garden shed lol. Luckily for them I love the cold!

I can see why you can't keep them looking at those temps. I mean keeping the temperature down is a chore even with no heating in my living area and windows open. 

I still have to think about how I can send them out to people come the time when it's appropriate to sell them. I would hate for someone to have DOA. Still it's a learning curve I never do anything without alot of research before hand, one thing at least, I know I won't need heat packs like with tropical fish lol!

If you ever change your mind look me up lol!


----------

